# Electrician's Challenge Las Vegas



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

Were secretively working with some folks on creating an electricians challenge something like those lumber jack contest you see late at night. With electricians going head to head in different scenarious until 1 is left standing as the Ultimate Electrian! We are trying to come up with a fair system of knowledge v.s. speed v.s. preparedness v.s. quality. Trying to devise a system is tricky at best. Any thoughts on a rating system and percentages assigned to each category? Obviously, the test will not be done on stage. We would look for most comprehensive electrician. 

Thanks for the input in advance


----------



## donny baker (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds gay!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What's the point of not doing it on stage? If there is no entertainment value you might just come up with a 100 question exam and award your title to the highest score.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

donny baker said:


> Sounds gay!


Great first post.:thumbsup:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Mike Finley said:


> What's the point of not doing it on stage? If there is no entertainment value you might just come up with a 100 question exam and award your title to the highest score.


They don't want non-electricans to see how easy it is, next think you know handymen and deck builders will be doing electric work. :laughing:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I think the challenge should be troubleshooting complex and obscure failures. The fact that one electrician can replace a switch in 1/2 the time of another is no big deal. 

I've read some posts regarding grounding faults (even at neighboring buildings) that would pose a great challenge to troubleshoot. These type of scenarios would display true talent (leave me out of these), would be interesting to watch, and would display the value of competence.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

I actually have a good one, the place I used to work years ago would have a competition for the electricians every year, I won't say what they called it because it sounded kind of gay. Anyhow this started out as a hiring test and then became a competition. We would have a wall built, 2 perpendicular sides and a ceiling, built out of studs covered with drywall. There would be box mounted on each wall and the competitors would have run and bend the conduit (emt) in between both boxes, secure the pipe, run the wires and attach them to a device at each side. You'd be given 3 sticks of emt, a couple of condulets, compression fittings (several), clamps, plastic wall anchors and supplied with tools. You could use your own tools if you wanted to, within reason, you couldn't have 2 cordless drills one with a drill bit and the other with a screwdriver bit for example. The new guys went first, you could complete the task any way you wanted to, meaning you could use your phillips to punch the hole for the wall anchors as opposed to the knew guys that used a drill. The event was based on time (time would equate to points) and points, you started out with a certain amount of points and received additional points for doing it with one stick of emt, etc., no additional points if you used condulets, reduced points for using additional conduit. There were reductions for loose fittings, short wire, not enough clamps, etc. I'm skipping over a lot of the details but I think you'll get the idea, it was actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

What's gay about removing your shorts and turning you on?


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Good Points*

The Basic structure would be 50% Troubleshooting (Real Life Problems), 
25% (NEC Theory/Code), 15% Speed of Solving Troubleshooting, 10% ?

This is rough plan . It will basically be a battle of Master Electricians for main event and maybe a second event earlier for Journeyman with different categories and percentages. We think this can be tweeked out to make it Fair, Competitive, Comprehensive, and Entertaining (sorry its vegas). And of course dancing girls and beer at finale. 

Keep comments coming in. We are serious about this.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

I will definetly enter if I get to throw screwdrivers at porch/deck builders that nag or if I can blow something up.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bubbles said:


> The Basic structure would be 50% Troubleshooting (Real Life Problems),
> 25% (NEC Theory/Code), 15% Speed of Solving Troubleshooting, 10% ?
> ...
> Keep comments coming in. We are serious about this.


Sounds gay.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

randomkiller said:


> I will definetly enter if I get to throw screwdrivers at porch/deck builders that nag or if I can blow something up.


Sounds gay.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

mickeyco said:


> They don't want non-electricans to see how easy it is, next think you know handymen and deck builders will be doing electric work. :laughing:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

You might want to look into the other competitions like this that already exist for some ideas.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> Sounds gay.


I guess you would know all about gay. I just didnt think you were into S&M, I appologize for teasing you with the thought of getting hit with a screwdriver.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a better idea.

Make the location Phoenix. I'll line up a bunch of work. The guys can use my trucks and the one who comes back with the most money wins....like that crab fishing show.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

220/221 beat me to it, I was going to say there ought to be a test to see which electrician can remove the life savings from x number of customers. That there is my goal anyway. :whistling


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

i'd be game...but if it's in vegas, i don't think i'd actually make it to the competition...what, with the booze, gambling and hookers and all....


----------



## robertc65 (Apr 16, 2005)

mahlere said:


> i'd be game...but if it's in vegas, i don't think i'd actually make it to the competition...what, with the booze, gambling and hookers and all....


Oh come on, we'll have a gay old time.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

I just wanna blow something up. Location doesnt matter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bubbles said:


> And of course dancing girls and beer at finale.


Count me in! I'm not going to do any work, but..... :no:



> Keep comments coming in. We are serious about this.


So am I. :whistling


----------

